
Foobar with Google - Hiring alternate?? - fayyazkl
Was searching dependency injection today and ran into cmd prompt like env in browser asking you to solve a list of challenges in order. Apparently you can only attempt those if google flagged your search results and invited you in. You can log in after solving the first challenge and continue from there. Wondering how practical is this? Any one here hired via this?
======
ocdtrekkie
Google's pretty well known for doing stuff like this.

